# Worldmark....Question about bonus guest booking



## oceanvps (Jun 15, 2011)

We're new wm owners (two weeks ago) and I've been madly allocating my points etc.....:whoopie: fun

Anyway, I have yet to actually go anywhere as my first booking is june 25 so I don't have any first hand experience.  I've booked a bonus couple of days at victoria for my parents jun 20 - what kind of sales pitch (if any) do guests encounter at the check-in / parking pass retrieval?  I don't want them to be harassed.

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 15, 2011)

*No sales*



oceanvps said:


> We're new wm owners (two weeks ago) and I've been madly allocating my points etc.....:whoopie: fun
> 
> Anyway, I have yet to actually go anywhere as my first booking is june 25 so I don't have any first hand experience.  I've booked a bonus couple of days at victoria for my parents jun 20 - what kind of sales pitch (if any) do guests encounter at the check-in / parking pass retrieval?  I don't want them to be harassed.
> 
> ...



Unless things have changed since 2009 when we stayed at WM Victoria, there is no sales staff whatsoever.  The location is great, can walk to downtown or what we did was sign up for the two day tour bus.  You could get on and off at will and it stopped in front of WM.  We loved our stay there.


----------

